# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  A duhet te bashkohet Kisha Katolike Shqiptare me Kishen Ortodokse Shqiptare?

## white-knight

A ja vlen te bashkohen 2 kishat kryesore ne Shqiperi?Flasim per Shqiperine e jo per Boten.

Tema ka si koncept bashkimin ne aspektin *shpirtetor e jo politik*,Keshtu qe aspektin politik eshte mire mos preket fare.Te gjithe e dime qe ndarja katolicizem e ortodoksi u be per asrye politike dhe nuk ishte ndarje shpirterore.Te pakten ne Shqiperi mos kete koncept si ortodoks e katolik por vetem *i krishtere*

*Ekumenizëm Që të gjithë të jenë një. Sikurse ti, o Atë, që je në mua dhe unë në ty. (Gjn 17, 21).8*

Mu duk me vlere huazimi i nje artikulli 

*ORTODOKSIA DHE EKUMENIZMI



nga Don Albert Jakaj, Prishtinë

Zhvillimi i Ortodoksisë

Edhe pse Kisha Ortodokse ka shumë Kisha autoqefale (të pavarura), të cilat thirren ortodokse, por në të vërtetë bëhet fjalë për një Kishë ortodokse.
Secila Kishë ortodokse e pavarur e konsideron vetën si pjesë e Kishës së përbashkët. Këtë emër e ka fituar kjo Kishë e Lindjes gjatë debateve kristologjike, kur duke luftuar për fenë e vërtetë ka mbetur besnike drejt të lavdëruarit të Zotit. Kisha ortodokse thirret edhe e ‘lindjes’, ‘bizantine’, ndersa ndër popujt sllavë ‘pravoslavna’. Termi grek ‘orthodoxos’ ose ‘orthodoxia’, është e përbërë nga ‘orthos’ që do të thotë i drejtë dhe ‘doxa’ që do të thotë mendim, doktrinë, mësim: pra mësim i drejtë.
Sllavët e kanë përkthyer gabimisht ‘pravoslavan’, në vend të ‘pravovjeren’. Kjo shprehje ka mbetur deri në ditët tona në Kishën e lindjes ose orthodoxia, e ndarë nga Kisha romako-katolike në vitin 1054. Shkrimtarët e krishtërimit të hershëm për ortodoksë i kanë kuptuar besimtarët që e kanë besimin e drejtë, ndërsa herëtikët ata që e kanë pasur besimin e gabueshëm, sidomos pas Koncilit të Kalcedonit (451). Sipas mendimit të teologëve ortodoksë doktrina e krishterë përfundoi me Koncilin e II të Niceut në vitin 787, kur mbretëresha Teodora dhe Patriku Metodije kanë zhdukur herezinë e ikonoklazimit (ikonoklastët ishin herëtik, sepse ndalonin nderimin e figurave dhe truporëve të shenjtërve). Prandaj sipas Kishës ortodokse ‘ortodoxia’ (besimi i drejtë) është gjithë ajo që në 7. Koncilet e para është vendosur në lidhje me fenë dhe moralin e krishterë. Këtë kuptim e pranon edhe Kisha Romanokatolike duke pranuar mësime dhe vendime të Koncileve të përmedura si të përbashkëta (ekumenike).
Mendimitari dhe besimtari i njohur rus Vladimir Solovjev këtë gjë e shënon si triumfin e papatit’. Edhe papët përdorin këtë fjalë, kështu Gjoni VIII-të lavdëron apostujt sllav shën Çirilin dhe Metodin, duke thënë se mësimi i tyre ishte ortodoks, kuptohet në pajmtim me mësimin e fesë katolike. Shi kështu fjalën ‘ortodoks’ e kuptonin edhe nxënësit dhe pasardhësit e tyre.
Mirëpo shprehja ‘ortodokse’ përdoret edhe në pozitë me katolicizmin gjatë sundimit të Patrikut të Konstantinopojës Cerulari, i cili e ndau Kishën e Lindjes nga ajo e Perëndimit. Në kohën e tij filloi ndikimi i Bizantit mbi të krishterët e Rusisë dhe të Bullgarisë, si dhe zhdukja e çdo gjëje që ishtë latine. Cerulari i akuzoi ‘latinët’ me 22 herezi, gjë që jehoi edhe në Rusi. Kështu Georgi, metropolit i Rusisë, i cili erdhi në Rusi në vitin 1072 akuzon ‘latinët’ se pasi që gjatë koncilave të parë ishin ortodoks, ndërsa më vonë ranë në herezi të ndryshme, biles edhe të izraelitëve. Përveç të tjerash ai përmend edhe këto: se në ditë kremtojnë disa herë Meshën shenjte, se kanë shumë eltera në shumë kisha, se nuk nderojnë ikonat (figurat shenjte, se elterin e kanë në të njëjtin nivel të sipërfaqes së kishës e jo pak më lart… etj). Prandaj iu ndalojnë besimtarëve të vet pjesëmarrjen në Meshën Shenjte të latinëve si dhe kungimin. Metropoliti i Kijevës Nicefori )1104-1121) thotë se latinët kanë apostatuta (janë larguar nga Kisha) me pranimin e gjermanëve në Kishën Katolike. Në fund edhe mohon edhe vlerën e pagëzimit të Kishës Katolike, prandaj ndalojnë besimtarëve ortodoksë që të shoqërohen më ‘latinët’, biles as ti përshendesin ata.
Shenjti Sava (ose Saba), themeluesi i Kishës Ortodokse serbe, pranon Papën si mbikqyrës i së vërtetës, edhe mbretërit serbë, deri të Dushan Silini, kanë qenë në lidhje të ngushta me Papën dhe kurorat mbretërore i kanë marrë nga legatët e Papës. Kryetarët e Kishës ortodokse kanë urdhëruar se s’duhet pasur asnjë lloj kontakti me katolikët, të cilët i kanë quajtur latinë dhe kjo nuk ishte në frymën e Çirilit dhe Metodit, të cilët gjithënjë janë këshilluar me Papët dhe me leje të tyre kanë shpikur alfabetin çirilica dhe kanë përkthyer libra liturgjik dhe kishtare në gjuhën sllave. Ortodoksët rusë nuk kanë dalluar dogmën (të vërtetën e zbuluar nga Zoti) nga riti, dhe në këtë mënyrë i kanë shumëzuar gjoja ‘herëzitë’ e katolikëve.
Ortodoksët zhvilluan kundër latinëve polemika të ashpra, që prej shekullit XI-të deri në shekullin XIII-të, më vonë u përpunuan tekste për t’i përhapur ndër besimtarë të tyre dhe gjetiu në botë. Shkrimet kundër latinëve u përhapënh nga Konstantinopoja dhe nga manastirët ortodokse ne Malin shenjtë Athos dhe nëpër Ballkan. Gjatë shekullit XIV-të në Malin e shenjtë Athos u formua një rrymë e re teologjike me emrin: HIZIHAZAM. Hezihazistet zhvillonin një jetë tipike për krishterimin oriental me devocione të ndryshme kontemplative dhe mistike. Më i dalluari ndër ta ishte Gregor Palamas (1269-1359), pre te cilit edhe e mori emrin ‘palamizëm’. Pas shumë sinodeve të mbajtura, hizihazmi në vitin 1351 zyrtarisht është shpallur se është doktrinë e drejtë në Kishën Ortodokse, ndërsa kundërshtarët e tyre ishin simpatizues të Romës dhe të katolicizmit. Fitorja e ‘palamizmit’ ishte edhe fitore ndaj katolikëve dhe ndaj simpatizuesve të tyre.
Kur Mali i shenjtë Athos kërcenohet nga turqit, rregulltarët ortodoksë fshihen ne Parori, ku edhe lindi mendimi për korrigjimin e librave kishtar si dhe përkthimi i tyre, gjoja janë në kundërshtim me dogmat e tyre. Çdo gjë që nuk ishte sipas pëlqimit të hezihazmit është larguar nga libri. Për përmirësimin e librave kishtare u përdor gjuha ruse e plotësuar edhe me gjuhë tjera sllave, me shumë neologjizma dhe fjalë të reja. Mungesa e përkthimeve ishte metoda e të përkthyerit fjalë për fjalë e jo sipas kuptimit të fjalëve.
Në vitin 1438-1439 u mbajt Koncili i përgjithshëm në Firence. Në këtë Koncil është rivendosur përsëri bashkimi i Kishës Ortodokse me atë Katolike. Kisha Ortodokse Ruse ishte e pranishme në krye me metropolitin Izidorin nga Kieva, por më vonë u deklarua si një hap i gabueshëm i Bizantit dhe dështim i ortodoksisë. Pas rënies së Konstantinopojës (Stambolli i sotëm) në duart e turqve me 1543, në Rusi dominonte mendimi se ky ishte dënim prej Hyjit, për shkak të bashkimit të Kishës Ortodokse me Kishën Katolike. Mirëpo kur ortodoksët bizantin kur panë rrezikun që iu kanoste Konstantinopojës nga turqit, iu bashkuan Romës, duke shpresuar në ndihma financiare e jo për bashkim fetar dhe ekumenik. Pas rënies së Stambollit në duar të turqve më afër kishin ‘sulltanin se Papën’, ndërsa Moska ka konsideruar vetën si Roma e tretë pas Romës së dytë (Konstantinopojës). Moska njëkohësisht konsideronte vetën porsi rojtare të ortodoksisë dhe përhapi idenë se jashta ortodoksisë nuk ka shëlbim.
Në tjetër anë Kisha Katolike (që në gjuhën greke do të thotë e gjithmbarshme, e përgjithshme... per mbarë botën) në krye me Papën ka qendrën në Romë, në vend ku u martirizua dhe u varros kryeapostulli Pjetri, në Vatikan. Sot, po në këtë vend gjindet Bazilika më madhështore në botë, ku Papa kremton Meshën Shenjte dhe nga ballkoni dërgon bekimin ‘Urbi et Orbi’ (Qyteti i Romës dhe botës) si zëvëndes i Shën Pjetrit dhe mëkëmbës i Krishtit.*

----------


## altint71

Un nga ana ime mund te tregoj se cndodh me Arbereshet ne Itali.ketu gjeni dhe pergjigjen.
Priftet e Kishes Ortodose te Pianures se Shqiptarve (126 Provinca minoritet Albanes)pregatiten ne Vatican ne Rome perse rreth 1850 vatickani i *njohti si te krishter*,por qe kan Rito Bizantin.
Ndryshe nga priftet katolik rito Latino prifti  Arbersh ka te drejt te martohet te krijoj familje,dhe kte gje e shoh shum pozitive.

----------


## BEHARI

> A ja vlen te bashkohen 2 kishat kryesore ne Shqiperi?Flasim per Shqiperine e jo per Boten.
> .[/b]


pyetja do ishte me kuptim plote po te ishte shtruar ne kete menyre;

A mund te pranoje kisha katolike shqiptare,qe te bashkohet me kishen ortodokse shqiptare,per sa kohe qe kjo e fundit mban ne krye te kishes si lider shpirteror Grekun Anastasos Janollatosin!!??? 

mendimi im eshte se komunitetet fetare ne shqiperi jane pothuajse te bashkuara,kete fakton dhe toleranca fetare ne shqiperi,megjithate nje largim i janullatosit nga shqiperia mund te hap rrugen e negociatave mes kotolikve dhe ortodoksve!

----------


## white-knight

> Un nga ana ime mund te tregoj se cndodh me Arbereshet ne Itali.ketu gjeni dhe pergjigjen.
> Priftet e Kishes Ortodose te Pianures se Shqiptarve (126 Provinca minoritet Albanes)pregatiten ne Vatican ne Rome perse rreth 1850 vatickani i *njohti si te krishter*,por qe kan Rito Bizantin.
> Ndryshe nga priftet katolik rito Latino prifti  Arbersh ka te drejt te martohet te krijoj familje,dhe kte gje e shoh shum pozitive.


Kete e shoh edhe une si nje gje te mire tek prifti arberesh qe mund te martohet e krijoje familje.Eshte rruga me e mire e bashkimit  te katolikve me ortodokse por ritet bizantine duhen ruajtur gjithsesi.Pse te vuajne shqiptaret ndarjen ortodoksi-katolicizem vetem e vetem se i pelqeu dikujt per te ruajtur dhe administruar pushtetin e tij duke e ndare ne 2 krishterimin

----------


## Jack Watson

Hiqni Janullatiosin, vini naj nji me "gjuh dhe gjak shqiptari" e masanej diskutoni për kët lloj çeshtje.

----------


## Klevi

> Kete e shoh edhe une si nje gje te mire tek prifti arberesh qe mund te martohet e krijoje familje.Eshte rruga me e mire e bashkimit  te katolikve me ortodokse por ritet bizantine duhen ruajtur gjithsesi.Pse te vuajne shqiptaret ndarjen ortodoksi-katolicizem vetem e vetem se i pelqeu dikujt per te ruajtur dhe administruar pushtetin e tij duke e ndare ne 2 krishterimin


E vertet kur mund te shembet ky mur i pushteteve qe i pelqen disa individeve qe kan ber kete percarje edhe mund te flasim .
Po ne nje te ardh si dihet edhe mund te ndodh.

----------


## Conquistador

Patriarkana e Kostandinopojes eshte pushtuar nga prifterinjte greke. Janullatosi eshte pjese e asaj kupole ndaj dhe eshte e veshtire qe patriarkana e Kostandinopojes te njohe ndonje kryepeshkop i cili do te vihet me vullnetin e Shqiptareve.
Per mendimin tim, Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare do te ishte me mire ti bashkohej pjeserisht juridiksionit te Vatikanit dhe pas ketij hapi te krijohej nje Kishe e bashkuar Shqiptare, me njohjen e Vatikanit i cili ne shumicen e rasteve ka perkrahur aspiratat e Shqiptareve.
Ka qene pikerisht Vatikani qe perkrahu prifterinjte katolike ne shkrimin e teksteve ne shqip ne nje kohe qe perandoria turko-greke ndalonte arsimimin e Shqiptareve ne gjuhen amtare.

----------


## Conquistador

> Hiqni Janullatiosin, vini naj nji me "gjuh dhe gjak shqiptari" e masanej diskutoni për kët lloj çeshtje.


Une do te isha i gatshem ne çdo perpjekje per te larguar Janullatosin nga kryesimi i Kishes Autoqefale Shqiptare.

----------


## King_Arthur

> Hiqni Janullatiosin, vini naj nji me "gjuh dhe gjak shqiptari" e masanej diskutoni për kët lloj çeshtje.


*
dhe une i te njejtit mendim jam , pa ikur ky eshte e kote per gjithcka .*

----------


## BEHARI

largimi i Janollatosit nga kreu i kishes autoqefale shqiptare,jo vetem qe do ndikonte ne lidhjen,forcimin dhe bashkpunimin e mire mes kishes katolike dhe asje ortodokse shqiptare,por sigurisht qe do ndiheshin shum mire  dhe miljona shqiptare te te gjitha besimeve fetare ne shqiperi dhe jashte saj!!

nje gje duhet te dime ne shqiptaret,
sikur Anastas janollatosi,te kishte perdore influencen e tia personale dhe religioze,duke ndikuar indirekt tek qeveria greke,kuptohet nepermjet kishes ortodokse greke,do kishte bere te mundur qe pavarsia e kosoves te ishte njohur nga greket!pasi kisha ortodokse greke ka shum ndikim te forte ne politiken greke!!

Janollatosi ky poliagjent grek antishqiptar,vetem se ka ndikuar negativisht per ceshtjen e kosoves dhe shqiptarve ne pergjithsi,dhe me paturpesin me te madhe ky spiun mafioz kerkon qe te marre nenshtetesine shqiptare (larg qofte ajo dite)

e kam theksuar dhe ne  nje postim timin dikun me lart se;  hapsi i kesaj teme,eshte dashte qe pyetjen  ta formuloje ne kete menyre!

A mund te pranoje kisha katolike shqiptare,qe te bashkohet me kishen ortodokse shqiptare,per sa kohe qe kjo e fundit mban ne krye te kishes si lider shpirteror Grekun Anastasos Janollatosin!!??? 
mir por mesa duket,hapsin e kesaj teme nuk e shqetson prania e janollatosit ne shqiperi,perkundrazi po tenton qe te bashkoje dhe katoliket e nderuar shqiptar nen umbrellen e janullatosit!!!

----------


## white-knight

Ti Behar a ka mundesi me ndejt jashte teme.
Une theksoj flas per bashkim shpirteror dhe na vjen ti e na e politizon gjithshka.Ca lidhje ka Janullatosi ne kete mes?Mos po ndikon te ortodokset qe ta duan me shume apo me pak Jezu Krishtin se katoliket.S po flasim per politike.Nqs do e kisha hapur temen ne lidhje me politiken do e kisha formuluar *A bashkohen dot 2 kishat dhe c fare pengesash jane ne mes?* por e formulova ndryshe.

Sa per temen ne lidhje me Ekumenizmin *Që të gjithë të jenë një. Sikurse ti, o Atë, që je në mua dhe unë në ty. (Gjn 17, 21).8*
Besoj se menyra me e mire e bashkimin do ishte nje union ne rradhe te pare sic u arrit ne mesjete ne kohen e Gjergj Kastriotit,dmth ortodoksi e orientuar nga Vatikani:Nje shembull te tille eshte Kisha Armene nje kishe ortodokse por qe njihet nga Vatikani.Sic eshte dhe mendimi i Conquistaodor-it

*p.s Dhe shpresoj mos preket me ana politike deri sa e kam fjalen per aspektin shpirteror*.Ka teme per largimin e Janullatosit ja ku eshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=81498
Ik e shkrije talentin ketu o Behar

----------


## BEHARI

> Ti Behar a ka mundesi me ndejt jashte teme.
> Une theksoj flas per bashkim shpirteror dhe na vjen ti e na e politizon gjithshka.Ca lidhje ka Janullatosi ne kete mes?Mos po ndikon te ortodokset qe ta duan me shume apo me pak Jezu Krishtin se katoliket.S po flasim per politike.Nqs do e kisha hapur temen ne lidhje me politiken do e kisha formuluar *A bashkohen dot 2 kishat dhe c fare pengesash jane ne mes?* por e formulova ndryshe.
> 
> Sa per temen ne lidhje me Ekumenizmin *Që të gjithë të jenë një. Sikurse ti, o Atë, që je në mua dhe unë në ty. (Gjn 17, 21).8*
> Besoj se menyra me e mire e bashkimin do ishte nje union ne rradhe te pare sic u arrit ne mesjete ne kohen e Gjergj Kastriotit,dmth ortodoksi e orientuar nga Vatikani:Nje shembull te tille eshte Kisha Armene nje kishe ortodokse por qe njihet nga Vatikani.Sic eshte dhe mendimi i Conquistaodor-it
> 
> *p.s Dhe shpresoj mos preket me ana politike deri sa e kam fjalen per aspektin shpirteror*.Ka teme per largimin e Janullatosit ja ku eshte:
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=81498
> Ik e shkrije talentin ketu o Behar


merre me avash se nuk te thash asgje te keqe!
ti ne nje far menyre po i ben thirrje komunitetit katolik shqiptar apo kishes katolike shqiptare,qe te braktisin kishen (besimin e tyre)dhe te bashkohen me ortodokset!
mir por une ne kete kendveshtrimin tim,iden tende e shikoj si teper te provokuese madje dhe ofenduese ndaj komunitetit katolik shqiptar,plus qe realizimi i kesaj ides tende do bente nje precedent shum te rrezikshem edhe per kombin shqiptar,pasi ti kerkon qe edhe katoliket shqiptar te perfundojne nen umbredhen e kishes greke te adoptuar  nga janullatosi!kaq kisha une!!!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Hiqni Janullatiosin, vini naj nji me "gjuh dhe gjak shqiptari" e masanej diskutoni për kët lloj çeshtje.


Qe kur keshtu keto thirrje per bashkim.?
Edhe mua me pelqen si perralle kjo, por e dini edhe vete qe eshte nje rruge e pazgjidhshme. Kush duhet te jete i pare ne kishen shqiptare te bashkuar, papa?
Keni hall se Anastasi eshte nje kryepeshkop jo shqiptar, nderkohe propozoni nje tjeter por qe duket me simpatik, pa mjekerr?! 
Kisha jone eshte shqiptare dhe do te udhehiqet nga nje o me kombesi o me nenshtetesi shqiptare, eshte nje kishe autonome dhe vetvendos per komunitetin e saj ne Atdhe te lire. Mendoni ju se kisha e bashkuar e hipotizuar nga ju, do te bente nje politike me vehte, pa nderhyrjen e askujt nga jashte, qofte ky edhe simpatik…?
Kush bashkohet sipas jush, nje shumice me pakicen apo anasjelltas?
 Midis dy kishave tona ka respektim reciprok, nga hera, ka divergjenca sa te duash, por kur ne rradhe te pare vihen mesimet e Zotit Krisht, harmonia eshte e garantuar.
Nuk mund kurre kleri katholik, te devijoje nga rregullat mbareboterore qe permaban sistemi i katholicizmit roman, pra nje seri rregullash qe nuk tolerohen aspak qofshin keto edhe per nje çeshtje kaq te madhe dhe te rendesishme si bashkimi.
1-	ndryshimet liturgjike …
2-	kononizimi i ndare qe nga 1054’
3-	dogmat e shumta te shtuara ne shekuj
4-	skulpturat qe zbukurojne mjediset e tyre
5-	muzika qe eshte bere nje pjese e stilit me kohe
6-	njohja e “gabimeve” dhe shtojcave qe pasuan ndarjen
7-	hegjemonia dhe diktati qe ushtron kryepeshkopi i Romes !
8-	si mund te martohet kur nuk i lejohet nje kleriku prej shekujsh
9-	do tu duhet te fshijne edhe faqen e zeze te indugjencave e inkuizicionit
10-	si, qe arbereshet su bashkuan per pese shek. tani ti pranojne si te barabarte 
11-	do tu duhet te kerkojne te falur per mosndihmesen qe dhane kunder osmanllinjve ? 

Do krijojme nje kishe me vehte si ajo e Anglise me nje kreypeshkope femer, po mulimanet do bashkohen?

----------


## crici_01

Per myzlymanet besimi dhe politika perzihen gjithmone.
Per ne nje pyetje si ajo qe eshte ne forumim: a duhet te konvertohen shqiptaret ne fene e eterve apo ne fene e perendimoreve, tani qe jemi duke hyre ne Evrope, ka nje kuptim; per te krishtere e per katolike ne veçanti nuk ka asnje kuptim.
Te krishtere konceptojne besimin si nje pergjigje personale ndaj Krishtit qe i therret. Kjo thirrje nuk eshte nje ze i mrekullueshem, por vjen nga brendesia e shpirtit  kur i ndiejme nevojat tona e kerkojme nje zgjidhje. Ne fillojme te kemi besim kur nje aveniment i hirit na ben te vetedidhem qe vetem krishti mund te zgjidhe disa prej prolemeve tona.
Edhe bashkimi i dy kishave nuk do te jete nje vendim nga lart. Kur ortodokse e katolike do te besojne keshtu, bashkimi do te jete nje realitet. Per katolike ne veçanti ka vetem nje mundesi: nje Ungjillizim i ri per katolike e per ortodokse.

Me simpati: crici_01

----------


## Jack Watson

> Qe kur keshtu keto thirrje per bashkim.?


Unë s'bëj thirrje për asgjë, se s'jam i angazhum fetarisht, te asnjëra fe. Vetëm se doja të thoja se, para se t'i hyni debateve për bashkimin e kishave (siç kërkon hapësi i temës) duhet që s' pari kreu i kishës së Pavarur Shqiptare (ortodokse) të jetë në radhë të parë një shqiptar, dhe jo grek Janullatosi. Në statut e keni të shënume, që udhëheqësi i kishës shqiptare duhet të jetë me gjuhë dhe gjak shqiptari. Plotëson ndonjë nga këto kushte Janullatosi? Asnjonën s'plotëson. Një i huj, aq më shumë grek (kujto politikën greke ndaj shqiptarëve në vijëmësi), s'mund të krijojë një kishë shqiptare, që t'i shërbejë kombit shqiptar. Na trego tashti, ka dalë naj herë Anastasiosi me naj deklaratë për çamët, për Kosovën etj..?




> Keni hall se Anastasi eshte nje kryepeshkop jo shqiptar


At' hall kam un. Emërimi i Janullatosit është kundra statusit. Shkoni merrni naj peshkop shqiptar nga kisha e Bostonit (100 vite e vjetër), meqë thoni që s'gjendet ndonji me eksperiencë ktu në Shqipëri.

----------


## altint71

Arberesh niko  jam dakort dhe un me ju.
Eshte e pamundur qe kto du fe te lidhen,dhe nuk varet absolutisht nga ne Shqiptaret.

----------


## white-knight

> merre me avash se nuk te thash asgje te keqe!
> ti ne nje far menyre po i ben thirrje komunitetit katolik shqiptar apo kishes katolike shqiptare,qe te braktisin kishen (besimin e tyre)dhe te bashkohen me ortodokset!
> mir por une ne kete kendveshtrimin tim,iden tende e shikoj si teper te provokuese madje dhe ofenduese ndaj komunitetit katolik shqiptar,plus qe realizimi i kesaj ides tende do bente nje precedent shum te rrezikshem edhe per kombin shqiptar,pasi ti kerkon qe edhe katoliket shqiptar te perfundojne nen umbredhen e kishes greke te adoptuar  nga janullatosi!kaq kisha une!!!


Jo s eshte ky qellimi im fare.Ca lidhje ke ti me temen?Nuk bej thirrje katolikve te braktisin besimin e tyre dhe tu bashkohen ortodoksve,dhe as ortodoksve anasjelltas.




> Qe kur keshtu keto thirrje per bashkim.?
> Edhe mua me pelqen si perralle kjo, por e dini edhe vete qe eshte nje rruge e pazgjidhshme. Kush duhet te jete i pare ne kishen shqiptare te bashkuar, papa?
> Keni hall se Anastasi eshte nje kryepeshkop jo shqiptar, nderkohe propozoni nje tjeter por qe duket me simpatik, pa mjekerr?! 
> Kisha jone eshte shqiptare dhe do te udhehiqet nga nje o me kombesi o me nenshtetesi shqiptare, eshte nje kishe autonome dhe vetvendos per komunitetin e saj ne Atdhe te lire. Mendoni ju se kisha e bashkuar e hipotizuar nga ju, do te bente nje politike me vehte, pa nderhyrjen e askujt nga jashte, qofte ky edhe simpatik…?
> Kush bashkohet sipas jush, nje shumice me pakicen apo anasjelltas?
>  Midis dy kishave tona ka respektim reciprok, nga hera, ka divergjenca sa te duash, por kur ne rradhe te pare vihen mesimet e Zotit Krisht, harmonia eshte e garantuar.
> Nuk mund kurre kleri katholik, te devijoje nga rregullat mbareboterore qe permaban sistemi i katholicizmit roman, pra nje seri rregullash qe nuk tolerohen aspak qofshin keto edhe per nje çeshtje kaq te madhe dhe te rendesishme si bashkimi.
> 1-	ndryshimet liturgjike …
> 2-	kononizimi i ndare qe nga 1054’
> ...


Eh perpara 481 nuk kishte fare si koncept ortodoks e katolik por vetem nje term *i krishtere*.Me ndarjen e krishterimit ne 2 rryma nga nje njeri i semure e lakmitar qe e beri vetem e vetem per te ruajtur pushtetin e tij ne Perandorine Bizanine.Krishterimi eshte nje kostum xhentellmenesh fantastik qe me vone ju shtua nje kapele e panevojshme  qe dikush e quajti katolicizem e dikush e quajti ortodoksi.Pra ne thelb kemi nje ndarje politike dhe jo shpirterore qe nuk i sherbeu fare njerezimit.Konstandinopoja i vuajti pasojat e ndarjes se krishterimit,qe u dogj nga osmanllinjte dhe vazhdon te jete akoma nen pushtetin turk me nje emer te shemtuar Stamboll.
Sa per ritet une u shpreha qe te ruhen sepse jane pjese e kultures.Jam vete ortodoks dhe normalisht nuk dua qe ritet bizantine te zhduken,gjithashtu edhe ato katolike romane.Prandaj shpreha mendimin tim per nje unitet mes katolikve shqiptar dhe ortdoksve shqiptar.*Sa per piken 8 prifti arberesh martohet dhe njihet nga Vatikani.*
Kaq kisha te pershendes.




> At' hall kam un. Emërimi i Janullatosit është kundra statusit. Shkoni merrni naj peshkop shqiptar nga kisha e Bostonit (100 vite e vjetër), meqë thoni që s'gjendet ndonji me eksperiencë ktu në Shqipëri.


Te ndimoj pak me statusin e KOASH

*Art.1.KOASH-I pjese e pandare e se Shenjtes Kishe te pergjithshme dhe Apostolike,perbahet prej tere banoreve te Mbreterise Shqiptare qe i besojne Krishtit dhe pohojne simbolin e Shenjte Te Fese Orthodhokse dhe ruan te patundshmegjith sa pranon Kisha e Shenjte e Krishtit,Themelonjes e Krye i se ciles eshte Zoti dhe Perendia jone Jezu Krishti. 

Art.3.Gjuha zyrtare e Kishes eshte Shqipja. 

Art.4.Kisha Orthodhokse Shqiptare eshte person juridik dhe trashigon te gjithe titujt dhe te drejtat e komuniteteve Orthodhokse te gjer tanishem. 
Kryepeshkopi i kishes shqiptare duhet te jete i lindur ne Shqiperi te jete shqiptar,dhe te kete gjak shqiptari! 
*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> At' hall kam un. Emërimi i Janullatosit është kundra statusit. Shkoni merrni naj peshkop shqiptar nga kisha e Bostonit (100 vite e vjetër), meqë thoni që s'gjendet ndonji me eksperiencë ktu në Shqipëri.
> __________________


 Jam dakort me piken e katert te statusit te KOSH-it..., por njekohesisht njoh meritat dhe sidomos nevojat e komunitetit brenda vendit. Pohoj qe eshte nje "anomali" te kesh nje kryepeshkop orthodoks nga nje vend i huaj, por rethanat na e diktuan dhe jo ç'do gje duhet matur me peshoren e katundarit qe shet domate ne mes te markates...




> Na trego tashti, ka dalë naj herë Anastasiosi me naj deklaratë për Kosovën etj..?


Do me shume se nje deklarate? Pastaj ç'fare deklaratash i'u duhen kosovareve, mos valle ky popull vella kishte pas me jetu me deklaratat e Anastasit??? Nuk me duket se Amerika ndihmoi me deklarata por me bomba gjithashtu me pare dhe ushqime..., ç'beri KOASH-i me ne krye Anastasin? , beri ate qe mundej te bente, me pare dhe ushqime, kete nuk mund ta mohosh as ti dhe as njeri tjeter!




> Eshte e pamundur qe kto du fe te lidhen,dhe nuk varet absolutisht nga ne Shqiptaret.


Me pelqen shume fakti qe jemi te te njejtit mendim, por une nuk jam per nje bashkim, pasi do ta quaja nje komedi liturgjike...






> Sa per ritet une u shpreha qe te ruhen sepse jane pjese e kultures.Jam vete ortodoks dhe normalisht nuk dua qe ritet bizantine te zhduken,gjithashtu edhe ato katolike romane.Prandaj shpreha mendimin tim per nje unitet mes katolikve shqiptar dhe ortdoksve shqiptar.Sa per piken 8 prifti arberesh martohet dhe njihet nga Vatikani.


White-knight, pse je orthodoks thua qe nuk do te ndryshojne ritet?
Mos valle arbereshet njihen si katholike? Kujtohu nga historia, shume perçapje u bene per nje "bashkim" midis nesh dhe atyre..., ne kohen e fashizmit, por per fat nuk i'a arriten!
Sot ata do te bashkoheshin ne çast me ne, por jane kreret qe udheheqin qe s'duan, gjithashtu edhe populli eshte larguar besimit te vertete me kohe. Por nuk i dihet!

- Ps: Neve ashtu si edhe katholiket i lutemi Zotit Ate  , per nje bashkim , gjithnje ne meshat ose liturgjite e shenjta..., por qe ky bashkim do te jete me vullnet Perendie dhe jo me fjale boshe njerezish, pasi ishin po ata qe u ndane ( njerezit ).
Nje fjale me vend ka thene Tolstoi; " Ate qe njerezit e bashkojne Zoti nuk e bekon, por ate qe Zoti e bashkon, njeriu nuk mund ta ndaje dot "!!!
Le te behet vullneti i Tij, kryesorja te kemi harmoni midis nesh, kjo po qe ka rendesine e vet.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Pohoj qe eshte nje "anomali" te kesh nje kryepeshkop orthodoks nga nje vend i huaj, por rethanat na e diktuan dhe jo ç'do gje duhet matur me peshoren e katundarit qe shet domate ne mes te markates...


Po mir, tani ato rrethana që e diktuan s'janë më, prandaj hiqeni. Se jo vetëm që është anomali, po budallëk.




> Do me shume se nje deklarate? Pastaj ç'fare deklaratash i'u duhen kosovareve, mos valle ky popull vella kishte pas me jetu me deklaratat e Anastasit??? Nuk me duket se Amerika ndihmoi me deklarata por me bomba gjithashtu me pare dhe ushqime..., ç'beri KOASH-i me ne krye Anastasin? , beri ate qe mundej te bente, me pare dhe ushqime, kete nuk mund ta mohosh as ti dhe as njeri tjeter!


Ja mo, t'i bonte për shembull naj meshë çamve, ose kur u mblodhën përfaqësuesit e feve të tjera për çamët (përkujtim) Anastasiosi s'mori pjesë. 

Ose dilte iher e të folte për Kosovën, se Kisha Serbe u lodh duke dalë përditë me deklarata. Për gjëra të këtij tipi e kam fjalën.

----------


## BEHARI

> Jo s eshte ky qellimi im fare.Ca lidhje ke ti me temen?Nuk bej thirrje katolikve te braktisin besimin e tyre dhe tu bashkohen ortodoksve,dhe as ortodoksve anasjelltas.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh perpara 481 nuk kishte fare si koncept ortodoks e katolik por vetem nje term *i krishtere*.Me ndarjen e krishterimit ne 2 rryma nga nje njeri i semure e lakmitar qe e beri vetem e vetem per te ruajtur pushtetin e tij ne Perandorine Bizanine.Krishterimi eshte nje kostum xhentellmenesh fantastik qe me vone ju shtua nje kapele e panevojshme  qe dikush e quajti katolicizem e dikush e quajti ortodoksi.Pra ne thelb kemi nje ndarje politike dhe jo shpirterore qe nuk i sherbeu fare njerezimit.Konstandinopoja i vuajti pasojat e ndarjes se krishterimit,qe u dogj nga osmanllinjte dhe vazhdon te jete akoma nen pushtetin turk me nje emer te shemtuar Stamboll.
> Sa per ritet une u shpreha qe te ruhen sepse jane pjese e kultures.Jam vete ortodoks dhe normalisht nuk dua qe ritet bizantine te zhduken,gjithashtu edhe ato katolike romane.Prandaj shpreha mendimin tim per nje unitet mes katolikve shqiptar dhe ortdoksve shqiptar.*Sa per piken 8 prifti arberesh martohet dhe njihet nga Vatikani.*
> Kaq kisha te pershendes.
> 
> 
> ...


lerini perrallat me mbret tani,me cfar te drejte ti, ju ben thirrje katolikve shqiptar te cilet jane 100%shqiptar,qe te braktisin religionin(fene etyre)per te ju bashkuar kishes ortodokse,kishe kjo qe fatkeqsisht ka rene ne duart e grqise se janullatosit!ne se ti kerkon nje bashkim te tille,kete kerkoja komunitetit ortodoks qe te i bashkanjgjitet katolikve shqiptare te cilet jane per debimin e janollatosit nga shqipria!!
largoni janollatosin,pastaj mund te negociohet per probleme te tilla!!

----------

